# 13A Spousal Visa



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just went though the steps for a 13A here is what I had to do. This is for the NCR region. Just submitted mine there is a 1 year probationary period

Get BI FORM RADJR-2012-01 fill it out 

Joint sworn affidavit of authenticity--- folks behind BDO bank 1-200 meters from BI does this---500P

Petitioner statement -------- folks behind BDO bank 1-200 meters from BI does this--- 500P

ALL 3 OF THESE WILL BE SIGNED BY THE LAWYER THERE

Police check from your home country- 
It must be authenticated by the Philippine Embassy in that Country. If not then you must go to your embassy and get it stamped. 
The U.S. Embassy will authenticate a sworn statement by you that the document is original---$50

Take the police check to the Department of Foreign Affairs they will stamp the document (this takes 1 day if expedited or 5 days normal) 

Go to National Bureau of Investigation get an NBI check (takes about a week very easy). 

Get a bank certificate for you income

Passport photo page and arrival in PI page

Copy of your marriage certificate if married outside of PI then must be authenticated by the PI embassy in that country.

Copy of the Filipino birth certificate

Copy of your ACR if you have one. If not you will need a certification from BI stating you are not on their hold departure, blacklist, watch list, or intelligence derogatory records.


----------

